# stick with your price.



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

my board price now is the same as was 4 /5 years ago. i lose work . yes. but it's mostly h/o. still have all the g/c. can stay at home and lose MONEY when a g/c tells me a d/c called him ,and says he can do the house for $$ LESS. i say , go for it. if he does a good job , your set. if he fu#ks it up call me on the next one. it may take another year or three , butt things will get better. STICK WITH YOUR PRICE!!


----------



## Michigan11 (Jan 20, 2011)

moore said:


> my board price now is the same as was 4 /5 years ago. i lose work . yes. but it's mostly h/o. still have all the g/c. can stay at home and lose MONEY when a g/c tells me a d/c called him ,and says he can do the house for $$ LESS. i say , go for it. if he does a good job , your set. if he fu#ks it up call me on the next one. it may take another year or three , butt things will get better. STICK WITH YOUR PRICE!!


I salute you with my Leinenkugel beer I'm holding right now. I haven't lowered my rates, I've been raising them and will be raising them 15% in the spring when my busy time picks up. Stick with your price, why else work? Good post man :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

The day I have to lower my rates to get work will be the day I quit and go work for wages, there are still rich people out there that can afford to pay for quality.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HEY michigan. how cold is it up there this morning ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> The day I have to lower my rates to get work will be the day I quit and go work for wages, there are still rich people out there that can afford to pay for quality.


I keep telling Democrats that I never had a poor person hire me for a job.Thanks for making that point from the other side of the lake.


----------

